# First time poster but owner of a cat since 1997.



## rios39 (Aug 28, 2012)

My cat Friskie who'm I have had since grade 7 pre summer has gone missing. She was a less than year old cat that was not treated well at home so she kept escaping to our place until we finally had to take her in. She was VERY, VERY healthy, strong and fun until the summer of 2009 I believe. She lost a ton of weight and was diagnosed with kidney disease. We gave her medicine, treated her with IV whenever it was needed. More so lately than ever. More so in the summers though.

She has changed her ways a bit lately, I don't know if she thinks her time is coming or what. Anyway, 2 days ago my dad let her out and she usually sits around the yard maybe onto the field behind the house. But she vanished. For about 8 hours at least, which is pretty significant for her lately. 

Today, however the same thing happened except it is now 11:30 pm and she's no where. I thought she may come out in the evening or at night or maybe I'd see her eyes with a flash light. No sign. Deep down I feel that this is it.

In the summer she usually lays in one spot on grass or under tree and if I see her dehydrated I bring her in cause she barely moves and then IV and bang good to go. My fear is she traveled so far off she laid and it was soooo hot today that she just can't make it back. I told my dad after 2 days ago not to let her out until it cools down and we get her fixed up... Unfortunately he didn't listen. It's very easy to blame him but he loved her too I know I can't do that.

I feel so hurt right now, it was my first cat and she's been with me most of my life.

I would like to come and may this be what makes me come here and post again. If this is indeed it, and I will keep you posted, then I will not want a cat for a very, very long time. She was the friendliest cat ever.


----------



## Edgewater (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about Friskie missing, you have my strongest wishes that she returns, please keep us updated.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear she is missing. Keep looking; she may be hiding under a bush somewhere. Unfortunately, cats don't seem to come when we call them, as you probably already know.


----------



## rios39 (Aug 28, 2012)

Well it's been 24 hours and still no sign. I checked 2 more times last night I did a scan at sunrise and whats weird was as soon as I stepped outside it started to rain 

I have a general idea which direction she has gone but there is so much wooded area and she's lost so much weight she can be anywhere. Usually she just lays under a tree around here when she's sick and I bring her in give mer medicine IV and in 4 hours shes good as news but not this time.

It's not the fact that she ran away that worried me it's the stupid kidney disease that did.


----------



## Tommysgirl (Aug 28, 2012)

I am so sorry, to hear about your kitty, the only thing i can suggest is maybe shaking her treat bag when you go out and look for her. Im sure she is trying to find her way back to you so keep looking! Good luck


----------



## Dubzire (Aug 28, 2012)

Sorry to hear, best of luck.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Terrible time for you. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## rios39 (Aug 28, 2012)

I wouldn't be stretching to say this is the worst I have ever felt


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

Is she microchipped or collared/IDed?

Have you asked any neighbors in the vicinity if they've seen her?

Have you tried leaving some nice stinky food (like a can of tuna) outside to see if you can lure her home?

You might even consider renting a humane cat trap and baiting it and setting it out for her. Since she is an ill cat and needs treatment, it's not fair to assume that she went off just because it "might" be "her time". 

While I've heard plenty of stories of cats wandering off to die, there have also been plenty more of cats wanting to be close to their beloved owners in the final hours.

I hope you find her soon and that she is still with us on this earth :} Perhaps she felt confined and just needed a good jaunt as an "outdoor" kitty for a while.

When it is her time, don't count out another cat so easily ;} A life that had an animal in it suddenly seems very empty without one. You may think you need to mourn Friskie alone and "honor" her by not getting another cat to "replace" her, but by giving a new cat or kitten a home, you might be saving their life and honoring the lost pet in a much better way.

Please keep us updated, and know we're here for you :}


----------



## rios39 (Aug 28, 2012)

She's still not found I've tried everything. The problem is I think she went into a heavily wooded area with a lot of bushes. The neighbors are all looking out.I even went back to her original house to see if she went there.

This is really unfortunate and if she was waiting for me to come take her home then it's very heart breaking. I hope she really wasn't suffering... I hope she is not in pain I can't stand wondering


----------



## rghoman7 (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that! I know how frightening and awful that can be.


----------



## Lynxy (Aug 6, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear your poor cat is missing. This is my worst nightmare, the not knowing would break my heart. I hope Friskie is found alive. 

Have you went searching and calling in the wooded area? If she was weak she may not have gotten very far? Hope you are okayx


----------



## rios39 (Aug 28, 2012)

I went very deep into the woods this past hour. I don't think she's that far it's just we have wooded areas on all sides of my house but the worst is it has long, long grass and big bushes.

The place I think she went too is not far away but she was getting so small and the grass is long there as well as long tall bushes that I can barely get into. I am searching relentlessly. Her furr is so camouflage too. Just a few days before she was curled up in long grass just outside of my house and you could barely see her. When I walked up she was letting bugs crawl over and it was disturbing so I took her in.

I fear that is what happened here just in a location I can't find her.. It was VERY hot that day too. I think my dad feels pretty bad about letting her out.


----------



## Bizaaro (Aug 30, 2012)

That's just the worst . Maybe try to go through the woods and look for her. It sounds ridiculous, but I have found one of my cats by trekking through the brush. It's no fun, but if you find her it's the best feeling ever. Good luck.


----------



## rios39 (Aug 28, 2012)

yeah I search in new locations every day including deep in the woods. she was so small she could be anywhere in any bush. My dad said she was on the right side of the house sitting so that's where I think she wandered off direction wise. 

it's the 4th day now and she was very tiny from not eating and no urinating for prior 2 days... I think it's likely she went away to hide and perhaps die. I wont stop looking though the curiosity will probably be in my head the rest of my life as I look out onto her fielded territory and all the places she liked to stay. It's at least comforting to walk her territory but it's painful and non stop thinking that she's out there and will likely never come to her home again


----------



## rios39 (Aug 28, 2012)

She came back!


----------



## Ragdoll_Joy (Jul 13, 2012)

OMG Great to hear! HAPPY ENDING!


----------



## rios39 (Aug 28, 2012)

Very..Im so happy. Shes still sick but she looks good, considering


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

How did you find her? I'm so happy for you!


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

YAY! I have been thinking of you and your kitty over the past few days and it's so wonderful to hear she is home :}

Remember to tell your dad not to feel too bad about letting her out. She is back home safe and that is what counts :}


I hope she gets some strength back soon! Keep us updated!


----------



## rios39 (Aug 28, 2012)

haha yes she's remaining an indoor cat now. When I let her in everyone thought they had seen a ghost. She had a good sleep with me the whole night, now she's hanging out sitting and laying in the bathtub. She had some mats built up underneath that seemed very uncomfortable so we worked them.. Also has a few fleas on her so I'm soon on my way to the vet. But she looks very strong considering the circumstances. We'll see how she looks after a few days of eating and getting fluids in her. 

The one concern was before she left she didn't urinate much but that may be from dehydration. She urinated once today in the afternoon in the yard, or so it looked like it. She doesn't suffer from any appetite loss or anything like that so far.


----------



## rios39 (Aug 28, 2012)

sgrbrn said:


> rios39, I'm so glad she came back. I was skimming through the threads crossing my fingers. While I know she has her health issues, it has to be comforting to have her home.


Thanks, She has a very good appetite right now so I'm thinking she'll be ok I just need to get her weight back on. She ate a lot tonight especially when I mixed some omega 3 in with her wet food.

She has been battling fleas so I got her some supposed good quality anti flea for her today. Hopefully it kills them all. Might be why she has problems sleeping lately


----------



## Angielalala (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm so pleased to hear she's arrived home safely. It must have been an awful few days for you both - enjoy all the extra cuddles : )


----------



## rios39 (Aug 28, 2012)

thanks! she's resting. I'm hoping she gets up and a bit more playful soon she's been sluggish tonight but that may be from the fluids. I'm trying to get some added weight onto her too. No nutrients for 4 whole days is a LONG time for a cat. She's doing good though. Hasn't left my bed.


----------



## Lynxy (Aug 6, 2012)

Finally managed to get online to read this, so happy and pleased for you


----------



## rios39 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks lynxy. She's doing pretty good im taking to vet Thursday for a check up. Her anxiety is fairly high anywhere but my bedroom. She settles down in there and will eat. When I take her out she doesn't want to remain in open areas so she either runs to our deck our nearest bush so I take her in.

I'm wondering if she feels vulnerable outside. She's getting an exam and blood tests Thursday tho so wish us luck!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

I’m so glad she’s back, I thought it might end up as a sad ending. 

It reminds of a story from my sister if you don't mind me telling it. It was in the middle of winter in PA when she saw a cat hopping through the deep snow to her covered porch every day. She believed the cat was homeless and sleeping on her patio furniture, so she started feeding it. It was bitter cold and she finally coxed it into her garage where the cat could be warm, but weeks later the cat got out and disappeared. My sister was worried to death about until one day during the summer when she was walking around the neighborhood she spotted the cat sitting on the porch with neighboring family. When she asked about the cat, the woman told her that it was missing for a few weeks and she was so excited that it came back in good health. My sister decided to keep quiet about her keeping the cat locked up in her garage. :smile:


----------



## rios39 (Aug 28, 2012)

That's a very cool story. Winter months can be a rough time for cats.

My cat hates the winter so bad that my grandmother used to do her gardening and would have her wheel barrel out and friskie used to SPRINT to the wheel barrel and put her 2 front paws up on the edge/side of the wheel barrel just to keep her paws out of the cold snow until someone would pick her up and take her inside.


----------

